

Elect or not? - mikesten
http://electornot.org.uk
Prodding people to think about why they vote for who they vote for (in the run up to the UK elections) while also gathering data for a halo effect experiment.
======
MaysonL
I would be really curious to see how the results from this correlate with
actual results.

